
US company scamming remote overseas employees - goofed
https://www.facebook.com/helpjuice/reviews
======
zeezy
There's currently a shitstorm going on in a closed Facebook group
([https://www.facebook.com/groups/rubyonrailsbrasil](https://www.facebook.com/groups/rubyonrailsbrasil))
for RoR devs from Brazil. It all started when a member of the group shared a
post telling everyone to beware of the company (HelpJuice), using her own
experience of going through their hiring process, being accepted, quitting her
job ASAP because she was told they needed her right away, and then the day
after she started working there she got fired allegedly for not speaking
fluent English, which the job description never said was a requirement in the
first place. She was pissed to say the least and everyone started hating on
the company.

------
goofed
In case the company deletes its facebook page:
[http://i.imgur.com/9Y5Dqr2.png](http://i.imgur.com/9Y5Dqr2.png)

